# From Hunters to Kitchen Knives...



## cdhumiston (Feb 16, 2022)

I've been making knives for about a year now. Everything I mad was in the Hunting knife arena. Not many people really need a hunting knife or carry a fixed blade belt knife these days.

So, I decided to make a kitchen knife for my wife. She loves it and now she wants to have nothing but homemade knives in the kitchen! I've also made a couple for my daughters.

It looks like kitchen knives will be my main focus now. Everyone loves them and I feel I'm making a useful product!

Here are a few...it all started with the big vegetable cleaver!


----------



## KitchenCommander (Feb 17, 2022)

Sweet, what steel?


----------



## cdhumiston (Feb 17, 2022)

KitchenCommander said:


> Sweet, what steel?



The first knife is 440C hardened to 60HRC

The second and third are AEB-L hardened to 62HRC


----------

